# Komplexes und schweres Strategiespiel gesucht



## Rappioneer (7. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich suche ein möglichst komplexes und auch anspruchsvolles strategiespiel. Ähnlich wie HOI2 aber gerne auch Sci Fi oder Fantasy Themes. Ich habe das Thema zwei Beiträge weiter unten gelesen aber da war nichts (neues) für mich dabei

Ich fand bei HOI2 cool, dass ich am Anfang nix geblickt habe und jetzt nach Jahren immer noch neue Taktiken entdecke. Micromanagement mag ich auch.

Bin am überlegen Sins of a Solar Empire zu holen (habe BOTF gerne gemocht und vom Spielprinzip gefälllt es mir gut nur ist es komplex genug?), oder einen Independent-Titel von www.matrixgames.com.

Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig, solange es unter Vista läuft. Die Total War Titel habe ich schon durchgespielt. (Empire stürzt mir zuoft ab), CIV 1-4, CoH, Siedler, Anno,... 
Weniger mag ich reine Aufbaustrategie oder wildes rumgeklicke unter Zeitdruck


Also kurz:
Komplexität, (schwierig zu lernen), langzeitmotivation, herausforderung, Micromanagement, Suchtfaktor

Danke für eure Vorschläge ich habe ein paar Osterfeiertage die ich gerne nicht "allein" verbringen will und Empire TW läuft bei mir noch nicht


----------



## crackajack (7. April 2009)

HOI2 kenn ich selber nicht, aber vielleicht wäre Supreme Commander was für dich?
Bei 500 theoretisch einzeln steuerbaren Einheiten kannst du micromanagen das dir der Finger glüht.^^
Imo spielt es sich (im SP) ziemlich langsam. Wirklich Zeitdruck herrscht kaum. Man muss halt seine Einheiten so produzieren, dass man damit die Gegner abwehren kann und zum Angriff übergehen kann.
Schön lange Missionen und imo ansehnliche Grafik. Von der man in der spielerisch sinnvollen Ansicht (weit rausgezoomt) eh kaum was sieht.


----------



## Rappioneer (7. April 2009)

Sieht interessant aus, aber vielleicht ist mit da zuviel los, bei Massenschlachten?
Und wie komplex ist der Technologie und Aufbauteil? Ist mir nämlich auch wichtig!


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2009)

Rappioneer am 07.04.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht interessant aus, aber vielleicht ist mit da zuviel los, bei Massenschlachten?
> Und wie komplex ist der Technologie und Aufbauteil? Ist mir nämlich auch wichtig!




also, wenn es auch "ruhige" strategie sein darf: Civilization ist je nach schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich sehr fordernd. ist halt keine echtzeitstrategie.


----------



## archwizard80 (7. April 2009)

Rappioneer am 07.04.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht interessant aus, aber vielleicht ist mit da zuviel los, bei Massenschlachten?
> Und wie komplex ist der Technologie und Aufbauteil? Ist mir nämlich auch wichtig!



Ernsthaft ich glaube Surpreme Commander ist nicht das was Du suchst. Ziemlich viel Massenschlachten, Materialschlachten, Action, kurze Reaktionszeiten gefragt etc. Komplex ist es sicherlich, aber denke eher nicht Deine Richtung.

Einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre World in Conflict. Die Schwierigkeit liegt hier aber eher im Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Spieler untereinander, da die jeweiligen Truppen gut zusammenarbeiten müssen, um erfolgreich zu sein. Langfristig nur im Multiplayer interessant.


----------



## Rappioneer (7. April 2009)

Danke schonmal soweit!

CIV 4 habe ich schon viel gespielt, bringen die addons da noch viel neues rein? Also durch Beyond the Sword, Warlord habe ich schonmal gespielt,...
Auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist das natürlich extrem schwer, keine Ahnung ich komme da irgendwann nicht weiter...

Wenn World in Conflikt sehr Multiplayerlastig ist macht es mir wenig Spass auf dauer, bin bei solchen Spielen eher ein Eigenbrödler.

Sonstige Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2009)

Rappioneer am 07.04.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schonmal soweit!
> 
> CIV 4 habe ich schon viel gespielt, bringen die addons da noch viel neues rein? Also durch Beyond the Sword, Warlord habe ich schonmal gespielt,...
> Auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist das natürlich extrem schwer, keine Ahnung ich komme da irgendwann nicht weiter...


 vlt. solltest du einfach mal bei nem mittleren level das ergennis perfektionieren, also städte optimieren, rein "prod"-städte bauen, reine "commerce"-städte usw., also allein die arbeiter schon strategisch einsetzen.

die addons sind gut, wobei BtS ja auch warlords beinhaltet. was aber am meisten bringt sind mods&szenarien. hier ein gutes forum, wo du sicher auch weitere mods finden kannst: http://www.civforum.de/civ4.php?s=596b81217439b245b9194e6b188aca8a&


----------



## Rappioneer (7. April 2009)

mal schauen ob ich das CIV addon mal kaufe, versuche es vielleicht nochmal zu spielen...

Was ist mit Galactic Civilizations?

Bin auch noch für neue Vorschläge offen!!!


----------



## crackajack (7. April 2009)

archwizard80 am 07.04.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft ich glaube Surpreme Commander ist nicht das was Du suchst. Ziemlich viel Massenschlachten, Materialschlachten, Action, kurze Reaktionszeiten gefragt etc.


Pause!!!?  
Wenn einem das zu hektisch wird, schaltet man einfach auf stumm und tüftelt in Ruhe herum.

Für 10€ gibt es das Teil ja glaube ich schon mit Addon. Für den Eigenbrötler durchaus eine günstige Investition. Die Demo und ein paar Skirmish-match damit kann man ja vorher genauer angucken.


> Einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre World in Conflict. Die Schwierigkeit liegt hier aber eher im Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Spieler untereinander, da die jeweiligen Truppen gut zusammenarbeiten müssen, um erfolgreich zu sein. Langfristig nur im Multiplayer interessant.


Würde ich im SP viel eher als Action!, kurze Reaktionszeiten! deklarieren.  

Bei Gal. Civ und Sins of a Solar Empire bist du aber glaube ich auch kaum verkehrt. Die sind schon gut, sofern einem eben das Spielprinzip zusagt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2009)

Rappioneer am 07.04.2009 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen ob ich das CIV addon mal kaufe, versuche es vielleicht nochmal zu spielen...
> 
> Was ist mit Galactic Civilizations?


 hätt ich mir fast geholt, aber die test... also, mir schien das ZU komplex.


mir fällt noch ein: Colonization - das is quasi ne etwas kriegerische, neuere Civ-variante, die als thema "enteckung amerika" und die besiedlung amerikas hat: http://www.amazon.de/Civilization-4-Colonization-PC-CD/dp/B001BYIG28


----------



## Rappioneer (7. April 2009)

> mal schauen
> mir fällt noch ein: Colonization - das is quasi ne etwas kriegerische, neuere Civ-variante, die als thema "enteckung amerika" und die besiedlung amerikas hat: http://www.amazon.de/Civilization-4-Colonization-PC-CD/dp/B001BYIG28


das habe ich auch schon gespielt  habe irgendwie zuviel Zeit


----------



## Sukultan (8. April 2009)

Rappioneer am 07.04.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich suche ein möglichst komplexes und auch anspruchsvolles strategiespiel. Ähnlich wie HOI2 aber gerne auch Sci Fi oder Fantasy Themes. Ich habe das Thema zwei Beiträge weiter unten gelesen aber da war nichts (neues) für mich dabei
> 
> Ich fand bei HOI2 cool, dass ich am Anfang nix geblickt habe und jetzt nach Jahren immer noch neue Taktiken entdecke. Micromanagement mag ich auch.
> [...]



Ich komme einfach nicht darauf: Was ist denn "HOI2" ???


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

Sukultan am 08.04.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme einfach nicht darauf: Was ist denn "HOI2" ???


hearts of iron 2


----------



## Shadowhal (8. April 2009)

nun, soase ist sicher kein schlechter kandidat, wenn du mit sci fi was anfangen kannst. sicher etwas, das so vorher nicht gab und für ein rts ziemlich komplex. gibt eh eine demo, kannst dir mal anschauen, wobei das spiel mittlerweile an einigen stellen noch erweitert wurde, der service ist mmn wirklich toll und ein kleinens expansion pack gabs auch.

RoN ist auch ein guter kandidat, halt eine art civilization auf rts format. aber mit jede menge inhalt und sehr gut designed. relativ wenig micro management, im expansion pack auch einige kampagnen und mittlerweile sehr günstig zu haben.

wenns es auch tbs sein darf, dann würd ich civ IV bzw expansion packs empfehlen. die packs bringen doch so einige neuerungen. vlt auch HoMM V, wenn dir das setting zusagt. alternativ vielleicht etwas aus der total war serie, je nachdem welche periode deins ist. das sind auch komplexitäts monster.

sonst ... nun company of heroes oder dawn of war II sind sicher auch komplex und schwer, aber halt auf eine andere weise. da geht es sehr viel mehr um taktik, schnelle angriffe, rückzüge, einheitenausrichtung, deckung usw.

schau dir von den interessanten kandidaten mal die demos an. wenn dein anschluss entsprechend ist, kostet dich das außer zeit nix und du bekommst doch einen kleinen eindruck wie die dinger funktionieren.


----------



## Goddess (8. April 2009)

X³ könnte etwas für dich sein, wenn du es nicht ohnehin schon besitzt. Deine Ansprüche werden damit sicher erfüllt werden. Wenn du der Sucht erst einmal erlegen bist, hast du ein gutes Spiel samt vieler Mods' zur Verfügung, mit der du dir die Wartezeit auf HoI III vertreiben kannst.


----------



## Sukultan (8. April 2009)

crackajack am 08.04.2009 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Sukultan am 08.04.2009 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## archwizard80 (9. April 2009)

Könnte noch Nexus the Jupiter Incident empfehlen. Gibts bei Steam für 9.99. Ist ein Strategiespiel im Weltraum. Wie glaube ich schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt wurde, ist ähnlich wie codename Panzers im Weltraum nur der Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt etwas höher und man kann Einheiten individuell ausrüsten (Waffen, Antrieb, Schilde etc.)


----------



## SuicideVampire (9. April 2009)

archwizard80 am 09.04.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte noch Nexus the Jupiter Incident empfehlen. Gibts bei Steam für 9.99. Ist ein Strategiespiel im Weltraum. Wie glaube ich schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt wurde, ist ähnlich wie codename Panzers im Weltraum nur der Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt etwas höher und man kann Einheiten individuell ausrüsten (Waffen, Antrieb, Schilde etc.)



Das kann ich sehr empfehlen, im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad hinterlässt Du definitiv Bisspuren auf der Tastatur 
Wenn es auch Rundenstrategie sein darf, kann ich außerdem Shattered Union empfehlen, das ist auch schon auf "Mittel" knüppelschwer. Spielt sich ein bisschen wie Panzer General (wieso wird das nicht mal neu aufgelegt?) und ist bereits für einen Zehner zu haben. 
Blitzkrieg 1 kann ich auch durchaus empfehlen, auf maximaler Schwierigkeit kommt das zwar nicht ganz an die genannten ran, macht aber auch Spaß.


----------



## Avenga (9. April 2009)

pacific storm könnte dir gefallen... geht in die richtung hoi2(das ich übrigens selber fanatisch spiele *g*), aber imho noch mehr ins detail bzw ist komplizierter...


----------



## der-jo (9. April 2009)

Avenga am 09.04.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> pacific storm könnte dir gefallen... geht in die richtung hoi2(das ich übrigens selber fanatisch spiele *g*), aber imho noch mehr ins detail bzw ist komplizierter...



stürzt das immernoch am laufenden meter ab? eigentlich geiles prinzip - man dirigiert riesige FLugzeugträger und Flotten, und kann dennoch nach belieben jede! einheit selbst steuern.
per knopfdruck sitzt man dann im Torpedo bomber und benutzt seinen Joystick.



Dann empfehle ich noch ein Spiel, welches mir zu komplex ist.

Theatre of War

in etwa so riesig wie pacifik storm - und so realistisch wie "soldiers-heroes of WW2"

ich hab nie die 2te mission geschafft ^^


----------



## Mr3ddy (9. April 2009)

Also DoW2 ist kein richtige Strategiespiel eher Action.
Genauso wie Battleforge , CoH, C&C ...

Komplex ist die Universal Reihe, vor allem Europe Universalis 3, wenn du ein Komplexeres Spiel als EU3 findest, sag bescheid


----------



## Solon25 (10. April 2009)

Gestern sind mir noch 2 Spiele "über den Weg" gelaufen.

1. Axis&Allis = Voll-Version bei PCG gewesen, da könnte ein Kenner ja mal was zu sagen.

2. Imperial Glory, liegt grade zu 5E in der Pyramide. Soll ja ähnlich der Total War Reihe sein..


----------



## Avenga (10. April 2009)

der-jo am 09.04.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Avenga am 09.04.2009 13:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm, ich habs nicht lang gespielt, aber bei mir ist es nie abgestürzt...



			
				Solon25 am 10.04.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern sind mir noch 2 Spiele "über den Weg" gelaufen.
> 
> 1. Axis&Allis = Voll-Version bei PCG gewesen, da könnte ein Kenner ja mal was zu sagen.
> 
> 2. Imperial Glory, liegt grade zu 5E in der Pyramide. Soll ja ähnlich der Total War Reihe sein..



1. axis&allis hab ich als eben diese vollversion, habs auch ne weile gespielt... "normalo-rts" halt, aber ganz gut...

2. ist auch ähnlich wie tw, hab zwar empire noch nicht gespielt(in ermangelung von zeit   ), und macht auch spass...


----------



## Pir4t (2. Mai 2009)

Goddess am 08.04.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> X³ könnte etwas für dich sein, wenn du es nicht ohnehin schon besitzt. Deine Ansprüche werden damit sicher erfüllt werden. Wenn du der Sucht erst einmal erlegen bist, hast du ein gutes Spiel samt vieler Mods' zur Verfügung, mit der du dir die Wartezeit auf HoI III vertreiben kannst.



Lass lieber die finger von dem Spiel. Du wirst dich nur ärgern. Das spiel ist voll verbugst. Technische unterstützung bekommst du auch nicht. Die Moderatoren im Forum sind alle arogant, vor allem der Moderator "Belisarius".

Ich sag das aus meiner eigene erfahrung


----------



## VileThings (15. Mai 2009)

Ich schmeiße an dieser Stelle mal *Dwarf Fortress* in den Raum.

Offizielle Seite: http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/index.html
Forum: http://www.bay12games.com/forum/
Wiki: http://dwarffortresswiki.net/index.php/Main_Page
Zu empfehlendes Grafik-Pack: http://mayday.w.staszic.waw.pl/df.php

Dwarf Fortress ist ein kostenloses, sehr komplexes Spiel mit einer langen Eingewöhnungsphase und immer so schwer oder leicht, wie man es gerne haben will. In seiner Grundform besteht die Grafik lediglich aus ASCII-Zeichen, das oben angeführte Grafikpaket ist also zu empfehlen, sofern man Wert auf wenigstens etwas Grafik legt


----------



## Aotearoa (28. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob das was für dich ist aber es ist nicht schlecht. Ist aber schon ein bischen älter. Rise of nations. Ich mag das Spiel es ist abwechslungsreich und man muss auch überlegen beim spielen. 

mfg 

Aotearoa


----------



## Maiernator (30. Mai 2009)

Also fast alle Echtzeitspiele sind eher anspruchslos, außer man will sie proffesionell zocken.
Sonst empfehl ich die Total War und Anno Reihe, dass eine Rundestrategie und das andere Aufbaustrategie.
Beide sind anspruchsvoll , aber auch nicht so komplex, dass man als Einsteiger den Überblick verliert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2009)

Rappioneer am 07.04.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am überlegen Sins of a Solar Empire zu holen (habe BOTF gerne gemocht und vom Spielprinzip gefälllt es mir gut nur ist es komplex genug?), oder einen Independent-Titel von www.matrixgames.com.



falls botf "birth of the federation" ist, dann kann ich dir das original moi2 (masters of orion 2) nur wärmstens empfehlen.
ist zwar älter, als manches community mitglied, aber ich zock das jetzt schon seit sicherlich 3 jahren regelmäßig und entdecke immer noch neue tweaks.
im gegensatz zu z.b. civ bestehen höhere schwierigkeitsgrade auch nicht einfach nur aus unfairen produktionsvorteilen für die computerspieler - sondern z.b. darin, dass die auf einmal jede noch so kleine schwäche nutzen, um einen mal eben vollkommen zu erobern, ehe man noch gefährlich wird.
in verbindung mit den sehr frei zu gestaltenden attributen des eigenen volkes (die enorme unterschiede für die spielstrategie nach sich ziehen können) und den genauso frei designbahren schiffen (dito) hatt man enorme möglichkeiten&langzeitmotivation. (die man anfangs auch gar nicht nutzen kann, z.b. beim schiffsdesign kann man so viele fehler machen, wenn man noch keine erfahrung hat, dass man es anfangs am besten komplett dem pc überlässt)


----------



## Zunip (6. Juni 2009)

Sins of a Solar Empire ist ein echt cooles game. Vor allem auch zeitintensiv. Da gehen bei einer großen Karte mit mehreren Planeten (man kann Random Karten erstellen mit mehreren hundert) schon mal 3-4std drauf.
Man forscht sich so durch die Technologiebäume durch. Jetzt sooo komplex ist es auch nicht. Ab einem gewissen Punkt hat man alle Technologien und dann fliegen eigentlich nur noch die dicken Schiffe durch die Gegend und gut ist.
Wobei die Flottenverwaltung schon ein gewisses Mikromanagement erfordert. Sobald du mehr Flottenunterstützungspunkte anforderst, steigt der Unterhaltskostenwert an. Das zieht jede Menge vom Income ab. Wenn du dann deine gesamte Flotte verlierst, ändert das nichts an den Unterhaltskosten (sollte eigentlich eher "Bereitschaftskosten" oder sowas heißen).
Gibt auch einige Taktiken die man anwenden kann, um in der gegnerischen Flotte gehörig aufzuräumen.

Die KI ist auch verdammt gut, gerade auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen zieht die einem ordentlich die Hose aus.


----------



## Vandahl (9. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht wäre Warlords Battlecry 3 noch was für dich. Ist zwar mittlerweile technisch hoffnungslos veraltet aber ziemlich underrated. Viele Rassen, viele Helden, nette Kampagne und recht anspruchsvoll. (An einigen Stellen aber nicht gut balanced)


----------



## SuicideVampire (10. Juni 2009)

Vandahl am 09.06.2009 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wäre Warlords Battlecry 3 noch was für dich. Ist zwar mittlerweile technisch hoffnungslos veraltet aber ziemlich underrated. Viele Rassen, viele Helden, nette Kampagne und recht anspruchsvoll. (An einigen Stellen aber nicht gut balanced)



Wenn es auch sehr alt sein darf, kann ich noch Z2: Steel Soldiers empfehlen, da bin ich nie weiter als bis zur ersten Mission gekommen...


----------

